# IBC 2018 - Exit Access from Elevator Lobby - 3006.4



## redbird11 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hello,
Please see graphic explaining my question about 3006.4 Means of Egress and 1016.2 Egress Through Intervening Spaces. Any feedback would be appreciated. High-rise. Business Occupancy.


----------



## cda (Jul 15, 2019)

Don’t see why it is not code.


What is your concern???


----------



## redbird11 (Jul 15, 2019)

cda said:


> Don’t see why it is not code.
> 
> 
> What is your concern???


I've received feedback that there should be an exit door from the service elevator lobby directly into the interior exit stair.


----------



## cda (Jul 15, 2019)

Hummmm


*1023.4 Openings.*
Interior exit stairway and ramp opening protectives shall be in accordance with the requirements of Section 716.

Openings in interior exit stairways and ramps other than unprotected exterior openings shall be limited to those necessary for exit access to the enclosure from normally occupied spaces and for egress from the enclosure.

Elevators shall not open into interior exit stairways and ramps.



Did they cite a section for the requirement???


----------



## redbird11 (Jul 15, 2019)

3006.4 was cited. Which I read as "means of egress" not direct "exit".


----------



## cda (Jul 15, 2019)

redbird11 said:


> 3006.4 was cited. Which I read as "means of egress" not direct "exit".




Should have said, I do not think I have seen an elevator lobby dump directly into a stair enclosure, or it has been awhile.


----------



## cda (Jul 15, 2019)

*Is a plan reviewer saying this or someone else?*




*3006.4Means of egress.*
Elevator lobbies shall be provided with not less than one means of egress complying with Chapter 10 and other provisions in this code. Egress through an enclosed elevator lobby shall be permitted in accordance with Item 1 of Section 1016.2.



*1016.2Egress through intervening spaces.*
Egress through intervening spaces shall comply with this section.


1.Exit access through an enclosed elevator lobby is permitted. Access to not less than one of the required exits shall be provided without travel through the enclosed elevator lobbies required by Section 3006. Where the path of exit access travel passes through an enclosed elevator lobby, the level of protection required for the enclosed elevator lobby is not required to be extended to the exit unless direct access to an exit is required by other sections of this code.


----------



## redbird11 (Jul 15, 2019)

It's not from a plan reviewer, but from someone who has enough say in the project that I need to know exactly what I'm citing as my interpretation.


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2019)

Seems like the two code sections support, you can leave the elevator lobby, to get to an exit,,,
Plus maybe the definition helps:::


MEANS OF EGRESS. A continuous and unobstructed path of vertical and horizontal egress travel from any occupied portion of a building or structure to a public way. A means of egress consists of three separate and distinct parts: the exit access, the exit and the exit discharge.


Plus if the person can give an existing Building, as an example of what they want


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2019)

A little more back up::

2009. 


*The International Building Code (IBC)*requires elevator lobbies to have at least one means of egress complying with Chapter 10.  If there isn’t a stair that is directly accessed from the elevator lobby, the only way to comply with the IBC and provide security to the tenant space is by providing delayed egress hardwarewhich would allow egress into and through the tenant space from the elevator lobby after a 15-second delay.


https://idighardware.com/2009/10/elevator-lobby-egress/


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2019)

Another article that addresses it indirectly and shows an example:::


“”Some state and local building codes have added similar language pertaining to elevator lobby doors, however, the International Building Code does not include a section specifically addressing elevator lobby door locks – only the requirement that elevator lobbies have at least one code-compliant means of egress.  This door could be equipped with a passage set, an alarm, or possibly a delayed egress lock, but there are currently no provisions within the IBC which would allow a fail safe electrified lock released upon fire alarm and power failure only.  “”

https://idighardware.com/2013/08/decoded-elevator-lobby-egress/


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2019)

https://idighardware.com/2018/06/qq-elevator-lobby-egress/

Plus:::

https://idighardware.com/?s=Elevator+lobby&submit=


----------



## Sifu (Jul 17, 2019)

I have bumped into this before.  I think that the 1994 UBC first required that an elevator lobby be provided with an "exit".  I don't think that code is intended to require a direct access to a protected enclosure, only that a way out of the elevator lobby with access to an exit be provided.  I have had a few times when I personally have seen an elevator lobby where all the doors leading from it were access controlled.  If someone got off the elevator and didn't have a key then it is possible they would be stuck.  I think that is the reason the code requires a "means of egress" (not an "exit").  When I first looked into this I also quickly interpreted it to mean that an elevator lobby had to have direct access to the stair from within the lobby but after thinking on it a little more I realized that was not the case (just my opinion).  I see how, when reading the 94 UBC and the use of the term "exit", it could be interpreted that way but I don't think that is the case.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 17, 2019)

To amend my prior post.  If it is a fire service access elevator/lobby (I assumed it was not) then forget what I said.  Direct or protected access would be required.


----------



## redbird11 (Jul 18, 2019)

Thank you both, your responses have been very helpful!


----------



## classicT (Jul 18, 2019)

The intent of 3006.4 is so that you cannot have a elevator lobby without a means of egress. Think of a high rise where the elevator lobby has several private suites; a direct means of egress from the elevator lobby is required as the private suites may be secured. This requirement is generally easily met due to the typical proximity of the elevator and interior exit stairway.

The final sentence of 3006.4 permits egress *through *the elevator lobby as an intervening space where complying with #1 of 1016.2. 1016.2 requires one means of egress that does not go through the elevator lobby. This provides protection if the elevator shaft is breached or is the source of a fire. The elevator lobby then serves to compartmentalize smoke/fire. Persons egressing would have an alternate path where they did not have to travel through the smoke filled lobby.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 19, 2019)

On multi-tenant floors in older hirises without elevator vestibules this has been an issue resolved by the install of smoke activated doors allowing for sealing off the elevators or the use of Wan Doors to leave the lobbies open.


----------

